

Python: Myths about Indentation - antiform
http://www.secnetix.de/olli/Python/block_indentation.hawk

======
hsmyers
Any one compulsive enough to attempt to correct other peoples perseptions of
Python should be compulsive enough to actually check his page for HTML 4.01
compatibility. 'Cause its not. Otherwise an interesting article. Too many
pieces of waffle for my taste though...

\--hsm

